# What is she eating



## steeley (Jul 11, 2011)

So what is she eating . and its outlawed.




[/IMG]


----------



## MadMel (Jul 11, 2011)

A whole candied bird??


----------



## shankster (Jul 11, 2011)

Ortolan?


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y4MS7mSzX8 This I think?


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 11, 2011)

shankster said:


> Ortolan?


 
+1 The napkin gave it away.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 11, 2011)

lol that napkin thing is hilarious.


----------



## steeley (Jul 11, 2011)

The napkin did give it away.
it is so you hid your sin from god and keep the armagnac fumes in .
i would do it .
if you look on the menus of old there are plenty of small game birds on them.


----------



## steeley (Jul 11, 2011)

Look in this forum on the media section under the menu thread the last menu has Ortolan's for $1.00



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jul 12, 2011)

Just happens to be a nice restaurant named ORTOLANS



[/IMG]


----------



## Craig (Jul 12, 2011)

Eating the bird wouldn't bother me much, but I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the treatment of the bird before it's killed. By that I mean I'd have to do research, not that it's for sure horrible.


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 12, 2011)

steeley said:


> Look in this forum on the media section under the menu thread the last menu has Ortolan's for $1.00
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 
looks like this guy's pet bird being brought out for a suntan


----------

